# Sous vide smoked ribs



## sigmo (May 20, 2019)

I've done this a couple of times and they came out very good. But I'm wondering what you folks' favorite methods are for sous vide and smoking ribs.

I just found a vac bag of ribs with rub already applied, buried in my garage freezer the other day.  And it has me wanting to cook them sous vide followed by smoker as I have before.

But that has me wondering how you folks prefer to do this.  Or if you do this at all!

I've had great luck with 3:2:1 using only the smoker, too.  But sous vide has a lot of advantages, yet I always love smoke on ribs!


----------



## Jonok (May 20, 2019)

I’d be interested in using the technique for Baby backs, but the more I mess with those, the more I’m inclined to just forgoe the smoker and do them on my Weber kettle.  

Not enough fat....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2019)

Interesting, I never thought about SV'ing ribs.
Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 20, 2019)

I've done babybacks a couple times SV, then finished on the grill with some smoking chunks. I far preferred just the good old smoker.  They were ok. Tender, juicy, but just underwhelming in flavor.  Maybe I just need to experiment more, i've done a lot of online reading about them and lots of people like it that way.


----------



## Jonok (May 20, 2019)

I smoke a peeled zucchini now and then and run it through the blender to use in thickening some of my sauces (it has no texture to speak of, and lets me get some smoke flavor in the sauce without using bottled creosote) I really like pork loin medium rare, and I wonder if I were to rub up a rack, put it in the SV with some of my smoky zucchini snot at 140 for 12-18 hrs, and then glaze it and finish it on the Weber, if I could have the best of both worlds?

That big chunk of loin on the BBs just seems to dry out and become seriously unpalatable when the rest of the rack is done to even a “competition tug” much less FOTB...


----------



## sigmo (May 20, 2019)

Jonok said:


> I smoke a peeled zucchini now and then and run it through the blender to use in thickening some of my sauces (it has no texture to speak of, and lets me get some smoke flavor in the sauce without using bottled creosote) I really like pork loin medium rare, and I wonder if I were to rub up a rack, put it in the SV with some of my smoky zucchini snot at 140 for 12-18 hrs, and then glaze it and finish it on the Weber, if I could have the best of both worlds?
> 
> That big chunk of loin on the BBs just seems to dry out and become seriously unpalatable when the rest of the rack is done to even a “competition tug” much less FOTB...



I like the idea of home-made liquid smoke goo!

And one of the great things about sous vide is that you can get the tenderness you want throughout the whole rack of ribs even though the thickness varies, and all without drying any of it out.

But the problem is getting that nice smoke flavor and delicious crust.  So I like the idea of finishing the pre-cooked to perfection ribs on a grill, or in a smoker.


----------

